# Chutney had babies!



## Saures (Mar 10, 2012)

So I recieved the message last night that I had babies!
Chutney gave birth to some gorgeous ratties.
11 in total, but only 10 survived!  



























Although, when I did open the lids of her box, she was really eager to get out? And she keeps stepping on her babies? Is this okay?
I'm really worried that she'll kill them by stepping on them!
They're only a day old!


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Mama rats step on their babies all the time. Their tougher than you think. Congrats on the new litter!


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Aww good luck, love


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

They're beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

You should let her out of the cage daily, for little walks, so she doesnt get stressed.
Also, she stepping on the babies is normal, my past rat, Bella was like a wreight train on her babies x)C
Congratulations! I hope to see more piccies of them growing up :3


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Conngratulations, Chutney looks so cute with them there. They're going to grow into little rattigans soon, lol


----------



## Saures (Mar 10, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Every time I open the lid to her box, she jumps right out of it, so, I let her have a special treat and run around on my bed for a short while. 
She's also fine with me handling the litter as well, hopefully it'll make our bond better as it was only a week ago she hated to be handled and now she's happy with a little scratch behind the ear and a stroke along the back


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Do they all have milkbands? the one you are holding doesnt seem to have one. They look adorable


----------



## Saures (Mar 10, 2012)

I've just had a recount... 9 babies? Could she of eaten one?! and I think the one I was holding, it seemed a bit... off? A crooked tail, and obviously no milk bands... Thats the one I can't find...

They all have milk bands...


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, momma will eat deceased babies so they do not attract predators. It is just natural instinct. Sorry you lost one  But if the others have milk bands it is a good sign.


----------



## RattyFriend (May 15, 2012)

Good luck! My Dora steps on her babies too, so its normal. They are only 5 days old atm.


----------

